# hi anyone waiting for treatment in st barts?



## lalachen (Jan 4, 2011)

hi my name is lala
i m new and i just went to see the consultant doctor in st barts hosiptal last wed. 
i m wondering if anyone is in the similar stage as me and waiting for treatment?
i got my amh blood test and scan done two weeks ago in their fertility clinic.
the scan is normal and my amh level is in the low rank.
my dh's sperm test is normal.
so it seems i m in the unidentified group :-S
right now the doctor asked me to do a FSH blood test in my coming cycle.
and depends on the FSH result, i might get to do IUI or IVF.
i would like to ask if anyone been in the similar journey as me in st barts and usually how much longer i have to wait for the clinic to start my treamtment.  whats the next step and i see some people mention there will be an information session.  so does it mean i still have to wait a few months until i can get an information session although it seems most of my tests are done?

thanks very much
wishing the best of luck to everyone here.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Lala!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. I don't know how I would have coped without the lovely people here. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

There is a St Barts thread - CLICK HERE, but I will warn you in advance, those ladies love to talk!  I am sure they will be able to give you advice on how the clinic works and what their waiting times will be.

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Once all your tests are completed and you have some sort of idea which direction you will be going in (IVF, IUI etc) then we can give you some more links specific to those treatments. But in the meantime, please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Sue


----------



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Lala

Welcome to FF. I had treatment at Barts a few months ago so am ahead of you, but there are lots of lovely ladies on the Barts thread who are about to start treatment who I'm sure would love to be your cycle buddies. Come over and join us.

I found that getting the initial referral and getting all the tests done were the time consuming things, but once I'd had all those things done, everything moved pretty quickly. Once you've had your FSH test they might get you in for an information session the next month and perhaps start your treatment the next cycle after your information day.

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## lalachen (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi
thanks very much. i hope i can go to the information session very soon.
best of luck to everyone here.
thanks


----------

